# This is how I roll



## plamenppp (May 8, 2011)

In the countries of south-east Europe you can still find gold plated watches (5,10,20 microns), glasses frames, medals and other gold plated items for a good price.
In the pictures you can see 2 plastic boxes full of gold remainingс after a nitric bath. They were dissolved in 800 ml AR (1:3). The process took a bit of time but it was worth.
The gold button was 45 grams. The process involved urea and SMB.

This gold was not mine. I was just doing a job.


----------



## goldenchild (May 8, 2011)

That was gold filled scrap. I particulary like processing gold filled scrap. Especially watch band caps. I see in your pictures that you achieved a complete digestion of base metals. That can be difficult at times especially with those bezels. Good job and congrats 8)


----------



## lazersteve (May 8, 2011)

Make sure you check your filters for fine brown colored powder. This is finely divided gold from the dissolving of the gold filled scrap.

Great job on the gold filled scrap. It's also one of my favorite types of gold scrap to process.

Steve


----------



## plamenppp (May 10, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Make sure you check your filters for fine brown colored powder. This is finely divided gold from the dissolving of the gold filled scrap.
> 
> Great job on the gold filled scrap. It's also one of my favorite types of gold scrap to process.
> 
> Steve



To check the filters? I filter the solutin twice with different filters. In the first one is the major amount of gold. The second one I burn every time to see if there is anything there - usually 0.05 grams. After that I collect the small gold buttons and dissolve them in AR. I also let the solution stay for 48 hours to see if there is anything left on the bottom.


----------



## hfywc (Jun 24, 2011)

would you tell us how many grams of gold filled material you processed to get 45g of fine gold? 

thanks,
alan


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet around 2050 grams or 4.5 pounds.


----------



## plamenppp (Jun 25, 2011)

hfywc said:


> would you tell us how many grams of gold filled material you processed to get 45g of fine gold?
> 
> thanks,
> alan



I have no idea. The plating and watch frame are always different. The watches are usually plated with 10 microns of gold. There are also 5 and 20 microns. We buy them buy the size and the plating.

As to ne gold plating - it is usually 18, 20 or 22 karats.


----------

